
Girl finds cry for help in holiday card, allegedly from China foreign prisoner - sessy
https://globalnews.ca/news/6330130/china-prisoners-christmas-card/
======
stphn2013
Isn’t it common for inmates in prisons to work menial jobs such as this? So is
the issue that they are being illegally imprisoned? If that’s the case
wouldn’t their own governments know about it and be working towards their
release?

